# Mirrors??



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I am driving a 2003 Ford Exepedition and towing a 21RS outback.
Do I need more mirror than what I have?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

yes


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Stephanie,

Does your Expedition have the trailer towing mirrors that telescope in and out? If so, they will be fine. The standard mirrors might work OK for you - if you already have the trailer, take a look out the mirrors next time you tow. If you can look down the side of the trailer and see the back corner on each side, then you're fine. If you don't already have the convex wide angle stick-ons you might consider them if you don't have the trailer towing factory mirrors.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Pastor John said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> Does your Expedition have the trailer towing mirrors that telescope in and out? If so, they will be fine. The standard mirrors might work OK for you - if you already have the trailer, take a look out the mirrors next time you tow. If you can look down the side of the trailer and see the back corner on each side, then you're fine. If you don't already have the convex wide angle stick-ons you might consider them if you don't have the trailer towing factory mirrors.
> [snapback]83054[/snapback]​


I could be wrong, but I don't believe that telescoping mirrors are or ever were available from the factory on the Expedition.
Based on the width of the Expy, You need towing mirrors.
Look into the cipa slip on mirrors and you'll be alot happier than not having anything.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

kywoman,

I drove an '05 Expedition with a 26RS and never felt the need for oversized mirrors. I did buy a pair on clearance from my RV dealer, but returned them the same day as I didn't think they enhanced my experience.

A friend of mine did give me a good pointer, though:

Bring in your mirrors slightly more than you would for normal driving. This will slightly reduce your field of vision, but it greatly increases the distance you can see along each side of your trailer. It works!

I suggest buying a pair and seeing if they help...if not, return them!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would say absolutely, yes

I have towed my 21 with and without them. BIG difference. Yes, you can get by, but I like to be able to see everything. You can buy the factory type towing mirrors that will fit on the Expedition from JC Whitney, they are made by CIPA. However, they will set you back a few bucks!

Good Luck with your decisions!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most state laws require towing mirrors. Though its not common a cop can cite you without them. If you have an accident without them it sure won't help things. Even if you can see with your mirrors you want at least one towing mirror on the driver side to keep you legal.


----------



## BLUB (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an 04 f150 and towed without, then got a pair of CIPA slip on mirrors from https://www.rvpartsoutlet.com/newstore/nojava/index.cfm for $51.00, big difference.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use the Cipa slip-ons also....absolutely makes a great improvement.

I got mine off Ebay for probably under half of what retailers want.

Steve


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Get some mirrors. Cheaper than a ticket. A lot cheaper than an accident.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What they all said!

You are pulling a big piece of hardware around. Give yourself every advantage you can!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I pulled the OB home for the first time without mirrors. Never again!. I bought the silly strap on ones made by CIPA. They work, but are a royal PITA to position correctly.

A fellow Outbacker just sent me some that slip over the factory mirrors! They work great with zero set up time.

(Thanks specialcampers







)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

What they said. Just don't buy the cheap ones. My old ones bounced around so bad you couldn't see anything in them anyway. My new truck has the pull out tow mirrors that work great.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the Mckesh mirrors on an '06 Tundra and I have to say I'm disappointed in them. I cannot get the passenger side mirror to give me the view I feel I need. I'm camping this weekend. if they are not any better I'm selling them on Ebay. Everything I read said they were great. I don't feel that way about them.Very disappointed.

rayman


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I towed the Outback with the standard factory GM mirrors and they are very marginal at best. I bought the slip on mirrors and they are better but still marginal. Just upgraded to the factory manual towing mirrors and while I haven't towed with them yet the view is much better with this.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kywoman said:


> I am driving a 2003 Ford Exepedition and towing a 21RS outback.
> Do I need more mirror than what I have?
> [snapback]83051[/snapback]​


2003 Ford Expedition -- $40,000
2006 Keyston Outback 21RS -- $20,000
-------------
Value of TV and TT $60,000

...I think $75 worth of mirrors is a wise investment. Not to mention the uncountable valuable cargo named "mom" and "child"...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We've towed with the slip-on mirrors since buying the trailer last spring. At the fall NW rally we checked out a pair of Mckesh and there was no comparison. We will be buying a set of Mckesh w/wide-angle any day now! We will keep the slip-on's for towing the trailer from storage to home.

Ed


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes

I've got the McKesh strap-on mirrors and they work well. Once adjusted it takes me less than a minute to put them on and take them off. If you get them make sure you get the extra convex mirros for them. I think they're more useful the the regular mirror sometimes. In California you're required to be able to see an object 200 ft. behind the trailer and the only way to do that is with a mirror that extends well beyond the regular Expedition mirrors.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto on the slip-on mirrors. They make a big difference. Without them I can see the left side of a vehicle that is at the rear of the trailer in the lane to the left of me. If that vehicle is driving toward the right side of that lane I might not even see him. With the extended mirrors I can see the entire left lane and I can even see in behind the trailer in MY lane. Mirrors are a must have item.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I towed once without the extened mirrors and that stinks
The ones I have vibrate a little but not to bad
I like having the extended mirrors You definately see more along the side of the trailer

Don


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Yes
> 
> I've got the McKesh strap-on mirrors and they work well. Once adjusted it takes me less than a minute to put them on and take them off. If you get them make sure you get the extra convex mirros for them. I think they're more useful the the regular mirror sometimes. In California you're required to be able to see an object 200 ft. behind the trailer and the only way to do that is with a mirror that extends well beyond the regular Expedition mirrors.
> [snapback]83698[/snapback]​


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with the easy on/off. I just can't seem to get the passenger side adjusted to where it does me any good. I have the round convex on both sides. Driver's side mirrors are fine.


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I am driving a 2003 Ford Exepedition and towing a 21RS outback.
> Do I need more mirror than what I have?
> [snapback]83051[/snapback]​


Kywoman,
You might need additional mirrors. If you decide to get ad on's. let me know, I have a pair of universal adons that I used on my 2002 Dakota, they worked good. I traded in the Dakota in on a 06 Titan, which has the expandable mirrors, do I don't need them anymore. They were only used once, so I will make you a great deal on them if you are interested. I had planned to put them on Ebay later this year. If you want send me an email [email protected] good luck
rabbit


----------

